# VGOD Pro Subtank Atomizer



## Timwis (16/7/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Pro Subtank from VGOD. The VGOD Pro Subtank was supplied for the purpose of this review by Pearl from Cigabuy.

https://www.cigabuy.com/authentic-vgod-p...12527.html

In the Box



 

Contents:

1 x Pro Subtank (Pre-installed 0.2ohm Coil)
1 x RBA deck (single coil)
1 x Spare orings
1 x Spare tinted glass
1 x User manual





Aesthetics

The Pro Subtank comes in quite simple cardboard box packaging and once opened the tank is unmistakably a VGOD product with the VGod shield showing through the glass both front and back of the tank as part of the inner cage. The top of the tank flows seamlessly with textured top-cap and a drip tip that tapers outwards both top and then bottom to line up with the top-cap perfectly. The bottom of the tank see's first the bottom of the supporting cage followed by the airflow control ring which comprises of dual, large cyclops with stopper which moves with just the right amount of resistance and has matching (with the top-cap) texturing. Top-cap, bottom ring of cage and the airflow control ring all have a rubberised feeling finish which is quite nice, at least the Black version i received has but it's also available in Stainless Steel. The base of the tank has plenty of branding and safety stamps all printed in Gold, and a protruding Gold plated 510.



 

 

Pro Subtank Specs and Features:

Dimensions: 24mm x 53.1mm
24mm Diameter
Large 5.0ml E-liquid Capacity
Convenient Twist-Off Filling System
Dual Adjustable Bottom Airflow
Distinctive VGOD Shields
Food-Grade Pyrex Glass Tube
High Quality Stainless Steel Construction
0.2ohm Shotgun Quad Coil (30 - 100W, Best at 60W)
Intensified Flavor and Massive Clouds
Excellent Sub-Ohm Vaping
510 Threaded
Colours: Black, Stainless Steel





Assembling and Disassembling

The Pro Subtank seperates into it's various parts and reassembles again very easily. The base screws off with coil (if fitted) leaving the rest of the tank which comprises of a glass tube fitted over an inner cage and top-cap with drip tip, the top-cap has a protruding thread on the top which the drip tip screws onto which means you can't use your own but have to use the one that comes with the tank.
The top-cap screws off the top of the inner cage allowing for easy removal of the glass, and that's it; the tank is now in it's various parts. When reassembling the Pro Subtank comes with a spare black tinted glass which although tinted you can still see the juice clearly through the glass, so if you wish you can fit this instead of the pre-installed clear glass.



 

 

 

Top-fill System

The Pro Subtank has a top-fill method, simply unscrew the top-cap which reveals a solid section as the juice ports appear blocked but pushing the nozzle of your juice bottle downwards through one of the juice ports pushes the covering downwards and allows you to fill. When you remove your nozzle the port reseals itself and you can screw back on the top-cap.



 

The Coils 

The Pro Subtank comes with a pre-installed 0.2 Dual parallel Quad Coil which has a rating between 30w to 100w with VGOD's best recommendation being 60w. There is also a 0.4 Dual parallel Quad Coil available which looks more up my street and possible would give superior flavour compared the 0.2 coil, this coil is rated 30w to 70w with a best at 45w. The coils are beasts in size with huge wicking holes and a perforated spit shield, they have been given the name Shotgun Coils and are made of SS316. Although the Pro Subtank doesn't come with the 0.4 coil it does come with an an RBA deck which will be a big pro for many.



 

The RBA Deck

The included single build RBA deck is the most spacious and easy to build on RBA deck i have used, i estimate it's about 20mm in diameter but seems far more spacious. The deck has dual posts opposite each other so your legs need to go in opposite directions. There is a side post hole in each post, each post hole has a large lip so your coil legs slot down into place staying put while you tighten up the large flathead grub screws. Wicking is straight forward just putting your cotton ends into the 2 juice wells without over stuffing and the cotton gets wicked from below. From the airflow slots the air enters the deck in 3 places, there is a large central air outlet for hitting the bottom of the coil plus on both posts on the opposite sides to where you fit your wire there are air outlets also giving side airflow to your coil.



 

 

Using the Pro Subtank

The main thing i noticed compared to other Subohm tanks i have used was the massive amount of air, i needed to close the airflow right down to about only 20% open to get the restrictive lung hit i like compared to usually i have airflows at the half open point, slight more restriction using the RBA but not much as again i only had the airflow 30% open. The next thing that was as obvious as the massive air was the vapor production, despite the 0.2ohm coil rating being best at 60w i had it at 70w to get any sort of decent flavour and that was with the airflow closed down so i would imagine people who like masses of air will be rocking this around the 90w but i am assuming of course. As mentioned at 70w i got decent flavour but the supplied coil from my experience is far more for clouds, the available 0.4 ohm coil possibly will deliver better flavour. One thing i did like was the wide bore drip tip that funnels outwards at the top which felt very comfortable between the lips.







Conclusion

I found the Pro Subtank to perform as a cloud producer rather than giving great flavour although the coil that possibly would give better flavour is omitted so i think with the Pro Subtank VGOD's priority is vapor production. It's not really my sort of tank but having an RBA deck included is a big pro which will turn a few heads.





Pros

Nice Looking
Loads of cloud production
Masses of air
Resealing top-fill
Included RBA Deck
RBA deck easy to build on
Bottom and side airflow
Drip tip feels nice between the lips
Spare tinted glass

Dislikes

Not the best for flavour
0.4 Coil not included
Can't use own drip-tip





I would once again like to thank Pearl from Cigabuy for supplying the VGOD Pro Subtank for the purpose of this review.

https://www.cigabuy.com/authentic-vgod-p...12527.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hilton (22/11/18)

Hi, where would I be able to buy the RBA deck in Cape Town....?

Please advise?
Reason I'm asking as I'm interested in the kit but the RBA deck doesn't seem to be included in SA.

TIA

Kind regards
Hilton Canterbury
0614070669
bombtue@gmail.com


----------



## Timwis (22/11/18)

Hilton said:


> Hi, where would I be able to buy the RBA deck in Cape Town....?
> 
> Please advise?
> Reason I'm asking as I'm interested in the kit but the RBA deck doesn't seem to be included in SA.
> ...


Because i'm not in SA i really wouldn't know but if you start a thread in the appropriate area of the forum asking the question someone might know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hilton (22/11/18)

Aswell 

Extra glass (tank section)

Please advise

Thank you
Hilton Canterbury


----------



## Hilton (22/11/18)

Timwis said:


> Because i'm not in SA i really wouldn't know but if you start a thread in the appropriate area of the forum asking the question someone might know.


My humble appologies

Thank you


----------



## Hilton (25/11/18)

Timwis said:


> Because i'm not in SA i really wouldn't know but if you start a thread in the appropriate area of the forum asking the question someone might know.


Hi again Timwis

I thank you again for the advice and the review.
I have purchased the Vgod Pro 200 kit, however now it is my mission to source the Rba deck. I'm not the type to throw in the towle before it's time.
I posted a thread and am waiting in anticipation, I have discovered that a certain few shops in my surroundings sell the subtank seperately and if this is my answer then so be it.
It is currently being sold at R699 for the Subtank which includes the RBA deck, considering I haven't used my tank, I may just decide to sell the kit inclusive tank to make up a few rands and then buy the seperate Subtank, which I'm sure is making sense to you now, as the RBA deck is not sold as of yet seperately in South Africa.

I appologize if I am boring you with my shenanigans , however I think this route will lead to my quickest result.

Thanking you for your time
Kind regards
Hilton Canterbury


----------



## Hilton (25/11/18)

Hilton said:


> Hi again Timwis
> 
> I thank you again for the advice and the review.
> I have purchased the Vgod Pro 200 kit, however now it is my mission to source the Rba deck. I'm not the type to throw in the towle before it's time.
> ...


Towel forgive my typos it is bedtime in SA


----------

